# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  الطب الشرعي في « الجزائر »

## هيثم الفقى

الطب الشرعي في « الجزائر » 
________________________________________
الطب الشرعي في الجزائر تخصص طبي منفصل بحد ذاته مثل الجراحة و طب الأطفال و النسائية و غيرهم .. 
فدراسة الطب العام في الجزائر تستمر لمدة 7 سنوات تحصل في نهايتها على شهادة الدكتوراه في الطب العام DOCTORAT EN MEDECINE GENARALE .. و من أراد التخصص في الطب الشرعي فما عليه إلا المشاركة في المسابقة الوطنية للتخصص التي تجرى سنويا و يدخلها الأطباء العامون و الناجح يمكنه طلب التخصص الذي يريده حسب ترتيبه و المناصب المفتوحة في التخصص الذي يريده 
و الناجح الذي يريد التخصص في الطب الشرعي .. و بعد حصوله على المنصب إذا كان متوفرا في تلك السنة و سمح له ترتيبه بالظفر بهذا بأحد المناصب سيدرس 4 سنوات و ما يزيد من الطب الشرعي يحصل في نهايتها على شهادة الدراسات الطبية المتخصصة في الطب الشرعي DEMS و يعتبر حينها طبيبا شرعيا متخصا في الطب الشرعي..
تشتمل الدراسة في السنة الاولى على :
علوم الموت و التشريح الطبي الشرعي THANATOLOGIE لمدة سنة كاملة تختم بامتحان على المستوى الوطني يسمح لك بالمرور للسنة الثانية و إلا فإعادة السنة لمرة واحدة قبل أن ترفض من التخصص في حالة عدم النجاح.
باقي السنوات الثلاث يتم دراسة:
- الاضرار الجسمانية و الخبرة الطبية الشرعية في هذا المجال dommage corporel 
- التسممات و الخبرة الطبية الشرعية toxicologie médicolégale
- علم التشريح المجهري anatomie pathologique 
- الخبرة الطبية في الامراض العقلية psychiatrie médicolégale
- طب السجون médecine pénitentiaire
و في النهاية يقام امتحان وطني نهائي للحصول على شهادة الدراسات الطبية المتخصصة في الطب الشرعي و يصبح بعدها طبيبا شرعيا له الحق في العمل لمدة معينة اولا في القطاع العام ثم إذا شاء في القطاع الخاص ..
و يقوم الطبيب الشرعي بالعمل في المستشفى و لا يتبع في النظام الجزائري للشرطة او القضاء و لكن يظل تابعا لوزارة الصحة و المستشفيات - إلا في حالات معينة أن يتم تعيين اطباء شرعيين للعمل في المختبرات الوطنية و الجهوية للشرطة العلمية - 
و يقوم الطبيب الشرعي عادة بالأعمال التالية:
- فحص المصابين في الاعتداءات الجسدية و حوادث المرور و اصدار الشهادات الطبية التي تحدد عدد أيام العجز الطبي الجزائي. 
- فحص ضحايا الاعتداءات الجنسية و اصدار الشهادات
- القيام بالخبرات الطبية لتحديد نسبة العجز الدائم لمصابين في الاعتداءات و الحوادث بأمر من القضاء
- فحص الاشخاص الموقوفين تحق التحقيق بامر من القضاء
- التنقل لمسرح الجريمة أو أماكن اكتشاف الجثة للمشاركة بإبداء الرأي الطبي حول ظروف و ملابسات الوفاة
- القيام بالتشريح الطبي الشرعي في حالة الوفيات الغامضة و التي تنتج عن عنف.
- و الكثير من الاعمال الأخرى ...

و بالتالي فعندنا الطب الشرعي هو تخصص منفصل .. و لا يمكن ان يكون الجراح طبيبا شرعيا او طبيب العظام طبيا شرعيا مثل ما نرى في دول أخرى .. بل هؤلاء الاطباء المتخصصين في التخصصات الثانية يمكن أن يكونوا خبراء معتمدين لدى المحاكم في مجال تخصصهم و يسموا خبراء .. و لا يكون هذا إلا بعد ممارسة 7 سنوات في مجال تخصصهم و اداء القسم القضائي و لا يحملون صفة الطبيب الشرعي بل صفة الطبيب الخبير في مجال تخصصه .. ليبقى الطبيب الشرعي طبيبا منفصلا بتخصصه في العلوم الطبية الشرعية مساعدا للقضاء و لا يعمل تحت وصايته .. 



منقول

----------

